# [SOLVED]kernel panic - not syncing : No init found  3.2.1-r2

## christophe_y2k

Hello, 

Since kernel 3.x.x have kernel panic....

My system: /boot on sda1 with ext4 file system

motherboard intel dq35jo with sata intel ich9r/d0/dh in ahci mode

Gentoo system on SSD Intel on sda

and 3 sata hard drive in raid5 soft (mdadm) for /home 

(mdadm.conf --> ARRAY /dev/md/gentoo:0 metadata=1.2 name=gentoo:0 UUID=4742dbea:5d7bcf11:8d9fee53:8ca860b7)

and 1 sata hard drive for video

and 1 sata optical drive

and usb card reader

my /etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext4      noauto,noatime,discard   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext4      noatime,discard      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sdb      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto      0 0

/dev/md0      /home      ext4      noatime      0 2

/dev/sde1      /video      ext4      noatime      0 2

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

/boot/grub/device.map

```

(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb                         #possible mistake ??? sdb is optical drive in fstab

(hd2)   /dev/sdc

(hd3)   /dev/sdd

(hd4)   /dev/sde

```

my grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3d By Chris_Y2k

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3d

title=kernel-3.2.1-gentoo By Chris_Y2k

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda1

```

2.6.39 kernel works fine but with kernel-3.2.1-gentoo-r2

have a kernel panic:

```

...

VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:1.

devtmps: error mounting -2.

Free unused kernel memory : 568K

Kernel panic - not syncing : No init found . Try passing init = option to kernel

...

```

my kernel 3.2.1-r2 config...

```

  <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

          --- Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

          [ ]   Verbose ATA error reporting

          [*]   ATA ACPI Support

          [ ]   SATA Port Multiplier support

          *** Controllers with non-SFF native interface ***

          <*>   AHCI SATA support

          < >   Platform AHCI SATA support

          < >   Initio 162x SATA support

          < >   ACard AHCI variant (ATP 8620)

          < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support

          [ ]   ATA SFF support

```

```

< > Second extended fs support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                 < > Ext3 journalling file system support                                                │ │  

  │ │                 <*> The Extended 4 (ext4) filesystem                                                    │ │  

  │ │                 [*]   Use ext4 for ext2/ext3 file systems                                               │ │  

  │ │                 [*]   Ext4 extended attributes                                                          │ │  

  │ │                 [*]     Ext4 POSIX Access Control Lists                                                 │ │  

  │ │                 [*]     Ext4 Security Labels                                                            │ │  

  │ │                 [ ]   EXT4 debugging support                                                            │ │  

  │ │                 < > Reiserfs support                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                 < > JFS filesystem support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                 < > XFS filesystem support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                 < > GFS2 file system support                                                            │ │  

  │ │                 < > OCFS2 file system support                                                           │ │  

  │ │                 < > Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format                                │ │  

  │ │                 < > NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                           │ │  

  │ │                 [*] Dnotify support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                 [*] Inotify support for userspace                                                       │ │  

  │ │                 [*] Filesystem wide access notification                                                 │ │  

  │ │                 [ ]   fanotify permissions checking                                                     │ │  

  │ │                 [ ] Quota support                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                 <*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)                             │ │  

  │ │                 <*> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support                                              │ │  

  │ │                 <*>   Character device in Userspace support                                             │ │  

  │ │                     Caches  --->                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                     CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  --->                                                        │ │  

  │ │                     DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->                                                        │ │  

  │ │                     Pseudo filesystems  --->                                                            │ │  

  │ │                 [ ] Miscellaneous filesystems  --->                                                     │ │  

  │ │                 [*] Network File Systems  --->                                                          │ │  

  │ │                     Partition Types  --->                                                               │ │  

  │ │                 -*- Native language support  --->                                                       │ │  

  │ │                 < > Distributed Lock Manager (DLM)  --->                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                

```

In advance, thanks a lot for your helpLast edited by christophe_y2k on Sun Mar 18, 2012 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wcg

In your grub.conf:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda1

```

Should this be:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda3

```

?

(According to /etc/fstab, /dev/sda1 is your boot partition

with /dev/sda3 mounted on /. So /sbin/init would be on

/dev/sda3.)

PS:

Do you really want swap on an SSD device?

----------

## christophe_y2k

Merci beaucoup !

A big Thank You !!! WCG

I can wrote this message with my new functionnal kernel ....

for my old motherboard(Intel DQ35JO chipset serie 3) the ssd speed up my computer have only 4Go of ram.

If my system must swap i prefer the swap reside on rapid ssd (my older intel ssd Serie 320 - near 130Mo/s for writing and 267Mo/s for reading with 0.2ms acces time)

SSD is a fantastic upgrade, today i can't use a computer without SSD

----------

